# Weekly Competition 2017-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F' R' U F' R' F2 R2 U'
*2. *F R2 U' F R' U F R2
*3. *F U' R2 U R' U2 F R U'
*4. *F' R2 U' R F' U R' F
*5. *U2 F2 U R2 F U F U'

*3x3x3
1. *B' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L D2 B' D' B U R' B' R2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B F' R' F' L' U' L' F2
*3. *R2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L' D' B' F' D U2 F' U' L' U'
*4. *D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' U' R D' F' D' F U2 B'
*5. *B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U' R' D' B' D2 L2 R U B2 U

*4x4x4
1. *L2 R D2 Uw2 B Rw F L D Uw' U F2 R U L Rw2 R2 B Uw R2 U L' F2 Uw' Rw2 D Uw' B F' R2 Uw2 R' D F2 L' Uw' U' R' Uw U
*2. *D2 Rw U2 B L Rw' Uw2 B Fw D Fw U2 Rw2 U' F' Uw' L2 R2 U' Fw2 D' B2 Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 F' L2 D2 Uw L R2 D Uw' Rw2 U R B Fw2 D2
*3. *U L2 R U2 R U' L D B2 L B2 Rw2 D Rw2 D' U Rw Fw Rw' F' L B' D L2 B' Fw' L2 Fw' F D2 B2 U Fw D Uw Fw2 U' Rw B2 Fw'
*4. *L2 Fw F' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 B Fw L' Rw Fw F' L' Fw2 L D Uw' R B Rw2 B2 U L' Rw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw R Fw F' L Rw D' Fw2 Rw' R Uw'
*5. *U' F2 R' D2 R B Fw F' D' Uw2 R Uw' U' L Uw R U' Fw' Uw U' B2 Fw F R F Rw' D L' R' B' U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw U Rw2 F2 Uw' R

*5x5x5
1. *Dw' F2 Rw' B2 F U2 Rw' F2 L Lw' Rw' Uw2 Lw Fw' L Fw Rw' R2 Dw' B' Dw F2 Dw2 Uw L' Rw Fw Dw2 B2 R Fw2 L Lw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' D Lw2 Uw Rw2 R Dw2 U L Dw F2 D2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 D' B2 Bw2 U' Rw2 R' Fw Rw U R
*2. *Dw' R Dw Rw B' Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw' Fw F2 Dw' Rw Fw D2 U' Fw2 L D' L Rw2 F R Uw2 L U L2 D' Rw D U2 Bw2 R' F Rw2 U' R B2 D Lw' U Bw Dw U2 Bw2 Fw Uw' B F2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw F' D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L F'
*3. *Bw' Lw2 Rw' B Dw Bw2 Fw' L' Lw2 R' Uw' U2 B' Bw2 F' Lw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' U2 B2 F2 Uw' F Lw F' Lw Uw' Fw' Lw2 R F' Dw2 B2 Dw2 F' R F2 Rw U' L2 B2 F' Lw R2 F L2 Lw2 Uw U2 Fw D2 U Fw2 R D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2
*4. *L B Fw F Dw' Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw Rw2 B F Dw' U2 F' Lw2 Bw2 R2 D U2 B Rw' U Bw' Uw' B2 L2 Rw F2 Dw2 L Rw' F2 Rw' D Lw2 R2 D' Lw D2 Dw' U' Lw2 Fw' F' Rw D2 F' Uw U Fw Uw2 Fw' F' D Rw' Dw2 Lw B2 Fw2
*5. *Dw2 B' D Rw R' B' Dw' Uw Rw Fw F D Rw2 B' Rw' D Uw' Fw Dw' Bw Fw2 F' L Bw' D Lw Uw2 R Dw2 B' Uw2 U F' R2 Fw2 Rw R D Dw Uw' Rw Bw Rw2 R D2 Bw' U' Lw2 Bw' Dw Bw2 U R2 D Dw' Bw2 Dw' Uw U Fw'

*6x6x6
1. *U' 2R 2B2 U F' 3U' 2R' 2F2 L 2R' 2B' D2 2B' 2D' 2F' D' F 2D2 L 2B 3F' 2D L2 2F 2R2 B' L' 2L B' 3F' 2U2 2R' D2 L' 3R 2R' D2 2D' 2U 2R' U 2B' R B 2U U' 3R' 3F' F' 2R' R 2U2 2L2 D2 2D2 B' 2F' F2 2D2 F U 2R B2 L' R' F' 2D2 R2 2D' 2B'
*2. *B 2F' 2R' 2F R 2F2 2U' 3F F' D 3F2 2U L' 3U' U' F2 2L2 2R2 B2 3F R 3U 3F 2U 2F R' 3F2 3R 2B2 3R 2R2 F L2 2L 2R2 U' 2B' 2F 2D B2 R2 D 2D' 2F F2 D F L R2 F' L2 D2 2B 3R2 2R' R' D 2B' 2U2 2R2 3U2 2F' 2L2 2R D2 2D2 U B D B2
*3. *D 2D 3U 2U 2L 3U2 R2 2F' D' 2U2 3R2 3F' D 2D' 3U L 3R B' 2F 2D' 3R 3F' 2R2 R D' 3R B2 3F' 2L 2D B2 2B' 2D L 2L' R2 3U' 2L2 3F' 2D R2 3F' 2U2 3F2 F 3R' R2 3F2 D 3U 3R 2B 3F2 2F2 D 3U2 2B' 3F' 2F' L2 F2 2L2 3U 2U B 2D 2L' D2 B' 2B
*4. *3U' 2B U 2B L2 D2 L D' 2D2 B' 2B R2 2D' 3F2 F' 2D' L' 2L' 3U 2F F2 2U' B' 2U 2B2 F L' D 3U U2 3R' D 3U' R2 F' L' F 3U' U' 3R 3F' 3R' U L' 3F' L' 2U2 B 2D' 2B2 2F 2R2 R2 3F2 2D 3U2 2U2 B2 2D2 3U' L2 D 3U 2U2 3R 2R2 D 2D 3U 2U2
*5. *3R 2R2 2U2 2R D2 2B' 2L2 B2 3R' F2 3U U B D' F' U2 2F2 R 3F L2 2F' 3U 2B 2F 2U' 2L D 2D B' 3U2 3R2 B2 3R' 3F 3U' F' D2 L 2U' 2L' B2 3F R' 2F' L2 2U 2L' 3U 2R2 R' U' L 2L' 2U2 3F F' 2L' B' R 3U 2U U2 B' 2R R2 2B' D2 B 2F2 2U

*7x7x7
1. *D2 3R' 2D2 2F D 3U' 3L2 2F 2R' 3B 2D2 3B F D' 2U' 2B 3D' 3U2 2F' 3D 2U 2R' R' 3D2 3F D2 2U2 U2 3L R 3D 3U2 2L2 B' 3L2 F R 3U' 2F F D 2F2 3U F2 U 3R' 2F' D 2D2 3L 2B' 2F2 R 3B2 F' R 2B D 2R' 2U 2B 3R2 2D2 3F2 3L2 2F' 3D2 3F 2L' D R2 2U2 U2 3F' 3L' 3D2 2L 3R' 3D' L' D' R 2U' U' R2 3F' 2F 3R 2R U' 3L2 D 3D2 2U 3R' 3F' F2 2U2 3F' 2F2
*2. *D2 2B D B 2B2 2F F' 2D' 2L 3L2 3B' F' 2D 2B2 3U R2 3B F 3L2 2R2 2B 3B2 L' 3L2 3R' 3F 2U' R2 B 3F2 F 2R2 3U2 3F D2 2R 2U' 2B' 2D' F2 3R 3B2 D2 3D 2U U2 3F2 2L2 3L2 3F L2 2U B 2B2 3R2 D2 3L' 2R 3F' 3D U B2 2F' 3U2 2B2 2U 2R2 2B' 2D2 3R' U' 2L' F2 D2 2U2 2L2 2B 2U U L' 2L2 2B2 3B 2F2 F' 3L 3U 2F D 2U L2 2D B F2 3U' U' 3L 2R2 D' F2
*3. *2B' 3L D 2D2 2B' 3L' 2U2 3B R 2D' 3U 2B 3B' 2F2 F U' R B2 F' 2L' 2U R' 3D 2U2 2F2 F' D2 3D 3L2 3B' 3R' 3U2 F' 3U' 2R 2U U 2B 3F' L' R 3F2 2L' 3L R' 2B' R' 3B2 2L2 B 2R' U B' 2B 2D 3D2 U 2B2 2F2 2L2 2R 2D' L' D' 3U 2U U2 3L' 2D L2 U2 2B' 3D B U 2L2 3R' 2U U2 F' 3R 2R2 D 2F' D' U' 3L U F L2 3D 3R D B2 3B' R U2 B 2D 2L2
*4. *3B2 U2 2L' B' 2U 3L' B' L2 2L 2R' R' 3F 2L2 3B2 3R' D' 2R 2D' L2 2L2 2D' 2U2 B 3R F2 2R2 R2 2U2 3L' B F' 2L' 3F2 3L2 R 3D' 3R2 B2 2B2 2F F' 2D2 2F' 3R2 2D2 3U2 2R R 3F' D 3L2 D2 2L' 2B' R2 D2 3D' B' 2D' 3B2 3R 2D 3L2 2U' 2B2 3F2 F2 3L2 2D' 3R R2 2F2 2D 2L2 3D2 L' B2 L' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R' 3U 3R2 3B' 3R' D2 2B2 2F' U 2B F2 R 3B 3F2 2F' F2 D' 3B R'
*5. *3L2 3D2 3U' 2U' R2 2B2 D R2 B' 2R' 2B 2R2 F' U2 2F2 F2 3U2 3B2 F 3L' 3R' U L 2L 2F2 3L 3F L' 2R2 3B2 F2 3R2 2D2 R2 2D 3D' 3U' F2 2U' 3F2 D' 2U' 3B2 2L2 3R' 2U 2F' 2L R 3F' 2D R 2D2 L' R 2D 2R 2U 3L2 B F2 2R2 D 2F' L 2L D2 R 2B2 3F' 2F' 3R2 3U' 2R' 2F2 2L2 3R U R' 3U' R 3D2 3F 3L 3R2 2R2 U 2L2 F 2R' 3U2 B L' R 2D2 3D B2 3F D' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F' U'
*2. *U2 R' U R F2 R2 U2
*3. *U' R' F R' F R' F2 U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L' D2 B2 R' D R D L' U2
*2. *R2 D2 U2 F U2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U B L' D' L2 D' L' B F
*3. *B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' B F U L F D2 R F' D L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' R2 F' Uw L Rw R' D' B2 R2 D' U' R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 L Rw F Rw Fw2 R F' R' B2 Rw Fw R' F' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw L F' U2 Rw2 Uw B2
*2. *Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw L Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' U B Rw' Fw2 L R' B L R' D2 B2 Uw2 B' R' F' D R2 D2 Rw' U' F U2 L2 Rw B Fw F2 Rw F'
*3. *B' F L' U2 L' Rw B' Rw2 B' L2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' D Uw B Fw F2 U2 R B U R2 B Fw F' R' Fw2 U R2 B F2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw' Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw' Fw' D2 L2 U2 B R2 U' Rw2 Dw2 R Bw2 F2 Dw2 B2 D2 Lw D2 Uw' F Lw' Dw2 F' R' Fw2 D' Uw B2 Bw D' Lw Rw' R2 Fw' L B2 F2 R2 U' F L2 B Rw R Dw2 R' U2 F' D L' B F Rw2 B D2 L' R Bw2 Fw' L
*2. *L Lw2 Rw R2 U2 B' D' Bw2 F L' F' U2 R' Bw2 Dw Uw' U Bw L U Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw F L' R Fw2 Dw' Bw' F2 D B2 Fw2 D Dw Fw F D Lw D' Uw' B' Bw' R2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Uw' U' B2 Bw2 F L2 Lw Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' F2
*3. *Lw Dw Uw2 U2 L2 R' Bw Rw B' Bw2 D' U Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw F' L2 R2 Bw Fw' L' R F L2 R' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Lw2 B2 Lw' F L' U Lw' F' Dw2 Fw2 D' R' F Rw2 Uw L' Dw U Bw' L2 Rw' Dw2 F2 D Dw L Rw2 B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2L2 2R D 2R2 2B' F' D2 2D' 3R2 R' B R2 U' 2L 3F 2F' D2 F' D' 2B F R2 B 2L' 2R2 3U' U2 2F 2R' 2B' 2D R2 D L2 B2 2F L 2L 3R' B 2D' 2U 2R R2 3U L' 2R' D' 3U2 B' 2B' 3F2 3R' 3U F2 U2 3F D' 2B 2D2 B2 2F2 D' 2B' U F2 R 2D' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U2 3R R2 3D2 3L' 2R R 3F 3R 2F 2L' 3L' B2 2U' 3B2 2D L 3B' 2F D2 2D' L2 2L U 2L' 2R D2 U2 3F D 3D2 U 2L 3L2 3R R' 3F' 2F F 3U' L' R2 2D B F2 L' 3R2 2D U F2 2U' 2L 3L2 U B' 3U2 2B 2L' 2F U2 L2 3L 3R' 2R' 3U 3R' 3U' 2U' U' R 2F2 D 3F 3R2 2R2 3U2 B 2U' 3F 2F2 L' B' 3U' L 2D' 2L2 3B2 D2 2R 2F2 3R2 U2 B2 L' 2R2 U2 B2 3B2 3F F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B U2 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F L' B R F2 U' B R' D' F
*2. *U2 B2 U' R2 D' L F' B' R F2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F R2 B R2 B2
*3. *F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B R' D L U' L' R' F' D' B
*4. *U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D R' F D R2 D' F2 R F' L
*5. *D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F' D2 L D B D2 R D' L' B' U'
*6. *R F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 L F2 D B L' F2 D U2 R2 U2 R' F2
*7. *R2 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 R' D F2 U F' D' B2 U R' B'
*8. *D R2 F2 B R U2 L2 U2 L' U R B2 R' F2 R F2 L F2 L B2 U2
*9. *U' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 U L' D L' R' B L' R B'
*10. *L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L' U' F' U' L2 D' F2 L2 B'
*11. *R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D' F' D' U L' F' L F2
*12. *R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' D' L F2 R' D L' B2
*13. *L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 F D2 F R2 F L U B2 R' D' U' B L' F R2
*14. *D' F L2 D2 F B L' D' R' F2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2
*15. *U2 F L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U L' R' B R' U2 F U' F D2
*16. *R2 F R D2 B U D F D L2 F' B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 F' U2
*17. *U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B L2 U R D L F2 L' U F
*18. *B U2 B' L U' D2 F U2 L F R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2
*19. *L2 F U2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 B R2 D2 U L R' U2 L2 U' L2 B' L D2
*20. *L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' F' D2 R2 F L2 B' U' L
*21. *F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 F D' B2 D F2 U2 R' U F' U2
*22. *B2 U D' F' D' L' B D2 B' L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R2
*23. *B' D' F R2 L U' R' D2 R D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2
*24. *D L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' U' B' R D L' R2 D R2 U'
*25. *U R U R U' R' L F B' L' F' D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2
*26. *U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L' B R2 F D F R' U
*27. *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' L R' D' B' D R U' B2 L' B2
*28. *R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F' D R' F2 U R2 B' F2 D
*29. *B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' L F' R' B U L2 D' L' D2 B2
*30. *L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 D R B2 D F' U' F R F' R2 U'
*31. *R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B' R' F L2 D2 L F2 U' L' U
*32. *L D2 L' D2 R D2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 D U' B' D F L' B R2 U2 B2
*33. *F U2 L U B D R L D F R L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2
*34. *L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' U R' D B' D' F' U2 R B L2
*35. *R' F U2 L' B2 U' B2 R' U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2
*36. *F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R' D U' F' D' L' B U' L' D2
*37. *D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B D2 R2 B' R' D B U B' U R D2 U2 F'
*38. *D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B R D U B U2 R' B2 R
*39. *L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F U F L D' L R' U R
*40. *U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U' F U2 B' L B2 F' L'
*41.* R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B U R2 F' L2 R D2 U' B D'
*42*. D R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' D' R' U L' B D F2 L2 R
*43. * B D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L B2 R' D2 B' F' U B L F2
*44. * D' L2 D L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D R B' L2 R2 B' R' B' F U'
*45.* B2 R' F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B L R2 B2 U R2 D F


*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F' L' F2 R B' R' U B2 F2 L
*2. *B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' L B' F2 R' B R D2 L' U'
*3. *F R2 B D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D' F2 R' F R2 D F2 U' R2 F
*4. *F2 D2 B F L2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R D2 F2 U L' D B2 F2 R2 F'
*5. *F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' D' F' L U' B' F U' B R' B R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 L D' R' U2 F R' B2 D2 F' D' L2
*2. *L2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B' R F2 U2 L B' R' D' U R2
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L R U' B' D' L F2 D2 L' B'
*4. *D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D F2 U F2 L' F L F2 L U2 R D' L F' U'
*5. *R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' D U2 F2 R2 B' D R2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L' D' F' U R2 B R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B2
*2. *B2 D U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B L2 F2 D2 F R B U' B'
*3. *D L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B L' D R' D' F2 D B'
*4. *B U' D B R F' D' L' U2 D' R2 L' U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L
*5. *U D L U' F L2 F R2 B' R B' U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B U' D2 F D' F R' F2 L' D2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U' F R' U R2 F' U'
*3. *B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' B U' B2 R' D' R' D F2 R'
*4. *U2 B2 U L R' U B2 L Fw F Rw' D' B2 Rw' D' U L D2 L2 Rw2 R' F L Rw' R' F Uw Rw D2 Uw' R Fw Rw2 U B2 R2 F' Rw2 B F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R U F R' U R F R2 U'
*3. *L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L' F R2 F2 U' B L
*4. *F2 Uw2 B U2 B R U' L Uw' U B Fw' R D' Uw' U F2 Uw2 Rw B U' Rw B2 R2 F U2 B Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L R' B' L' Uw2 B2 Rw2 R D2 U'
*5. *D2 U2 B2 F Dw' R2 Bw' Fw L' F Uw L' Dw' F Rw2 Fw' Lw' B Fw2 Uw' R Bw' Fw2 Uw' B L Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw2 D' U2 R' B Fw' D' Dw F' D' R' D' Dw2 L2 Uw2 B D2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw2 Rw' D' L2 Rw Dw' Uw L Uw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F2 R F U2 F R' U' R2 F2 U2
*3:* D' R2 L2 D F R2 L' F D R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R'
*4:* Uw2 B2 D' Rw2 F2 R2 D' B' D' B' Fw D Fw B' F R2 Fw U' Uw F R2 F2 Uw2 R Uw B D F' Fw Uw B2 F L' Rw' Fw L2 Uw' L2 F' R
*5:* D Uw Bw' U Fw U' Bw' Uw Fw2 R' U Bw B2 Fw' U B2 Lw Bw Lw Uw' Fw' Uw2 U2 D2 R2 Dw2 Lw B F Dw' Bw2 L2 U Lw2 R' Uw Dw B2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Lw Rw' F' R' B' Fw2 R' B' Uw' Bw R D2 Dw' Uw Lw Dw' Fw B' D2
*6:* D' 3U2 2D' B U2 3F' 2F R2 3F' 2R2 2L R' D' 3F2 R2 3U B R 2F' 2U R U2 D2 L 2R2 2L R2 2D' 2F' 3F2 F 2L' 2U2 D2 2L' 3R' F 2B2 B' 2R' B 2U2 2L 2R' 2F 3F' 2U2 2D 2F D' U' 2D' 3R' 3U2 2U2 3R D 2B2 3U' 3R F' 3F2 U2 D2 3F2 2L 2D' 3U' 2U2 D' L2 3R2 U2 3F 2B2 2F F2 2R2 3F2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* F' R' F R F' R2 F U2 R
*3:* U' L' B' R2 L' F U2 F2 R' B' D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2
*4:* Uw U2 R' L2 F2 R' Rw' D F B Uw2 L2 U2 Uw' Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 B2 Uw Rw Uw L' D Rw D' L' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 B' F2 U Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 L2 B' R'
*5:* R U' Dw' Uw' Rw F' Dw' B' Dw2 F U2 D2 Uw Lw2 Dw D2 Fw Uw' Bw2 B Fw R Fw D F2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 U' R2 D' B' R F Dw' Uw' B' F' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' F Uw2 Dw' R' Dw2 Rw' Lw' Fw' Rw' Lw2 B Lw' B2 D2 F' R F B2 U'
*6:* 2F2 3F 3R' 2D2 3F 2U2 D2 B' L2 D 2U 3F' 2R2 3U 2F' F' 2L2 U R' 3R' F 2F 2R2 F' 2R 2L' 3F2 2R2 B 2U' L 3R 3U' R2 3F2 2F' 2L' 3R' R2 L 2R' U' 2R' 2U' 2D 3U' 2F 2D 3F' 2R' D2 U 2R B 2D 2R 2L 3F 2R 2B2 2U' L2 2F 3R 2R' 2B2 D' 2F D2 3F 2F' 3U 2R2 2L2 L' 2B 2F' 2R 2B2 2L2
*7:* D' R2 2L2 D2 3F U' R' 3B 2L' D F2 2D' R' F2 2F 3F2 2R 3R' 2F' 3U' L2 2F' F2 2D 3B B2 U' B L' 2D D' 2F' 2L 3D' 3U 2F2 3U 2R2 2L D' 2F 3R 3B2 3R 2B 2F2 2L2 B2 U' 2F' 3B2 3D 3B' L2 2B2 U 2R 3L' 3B 3L 2D2 2U2 F' 3R2 3B F' 2F2 D' 2U' 2F2 3L' D' F L2 D 3D2 R' U2 D2 3D2 R 2L2 D2 3L 2D2 2L' D' 2L 2R2 3L 3B' D U2 L' 3U2 D' F' 2R2 B L

*Mini Guildford
2:* U2 F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U
*3:* L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F' L2 U L R U B' L2 B2 D2
*4:* Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 U2 B U' Fw2 Uw F D2 Fw' R2 F Rw2 D2 B D U' B F' D Fw2 R' Fw2 L Fw2 Rw D B' U R2 B' U L' B Fw2
*5:* L2 U Uw' L Rw Bw' R2 Dw Bw2 D' B' Fw' Dw B2 Bw Lw Bw2 Uw2 D2 F U B2 F2 Lw' F' Uw' D2 Bw Fw Rw L' U2 Fw2 B2 U' Lw Dw Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 L2 B2 Dw L2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' U R2 U2 Fw2 R U Dw D B2 L B2 R
*OH:* B2 L2 B D' R' F2 U2 D' R' B' R2 L2 U D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2
*Clock:* UR0+ DR5+ DL2+ UL3+ U4- R1- D1- L4- ALL5+ y2 U4- R4- D2+ L4+ ALL4- UR DL
*Mega:* D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- U
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- U
D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ U'
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ U'
D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- U
D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ U'
D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- U
*Pyra:* U' R' U B' L' U' B U r' b u
*Skewb:* U L U' L B' U B L'
*Square-1:* (0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)

*Clock:*
1. UR2- DR1- DL5+ UL5+ U0+ R3- D1+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5+ D0+ L0+ ALL4+ DL
2. UR3+ DR5+ DL2+ UL1+ U0+ R5- D2+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R1+ D1- L5- ALL1+ UR DL UL
3. UR4+ DR2- DL2+ UL2- U3- R2+ D1+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U1- R3- D3+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR
4. UR5- DR1+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R2+ D2- L6+ ALL1- y2 U5- R0+ D3- L2- ALL6+ UR DR DL
5. UR3- DR4+ DL2- UL5- U2- R3+ D4- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R5- D4+ L3+ ALL1+

*Kilominx:*
1. D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- x2
D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- x2
D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ x2
D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++
2. D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- x2
D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- x2
D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- x2
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++
3. D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- x2
D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- x2
D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ x2
D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R--
4. D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- x2
D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- x2
D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ x2
D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R--
5. D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- x2
D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- x2
D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ x2
D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R--



*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' B' R L' R U' B' U' r' u
*2. *U' R L' U' R' L U B' l' r' b u'
*3. *B' L B' U' R' L' B r b u
*4. *U R U' B L B' U B' l' b'
*5. *U' L B R U' L B' R' l b

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -1)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, 5)

*Skewb
1. *U' L' R' L' R' D' U' R U' D' U'
*2. *L D' R' L D' U R L' R' D' U'
*3. *U L' U D' L' U' L U' R' D' U'
*4. *U' L' D' L' R' D U' D' U' D' U'
*5. *D R U R U' D' U D' U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2 : (2.46), 4.64, 4.27, 4.74, (8.63) = 4.55
3x3 : 14.83, 13.84, (16.29), 15.78, (12.43) = 14.82
4x4 : (57.96), (47.84), 53.80, 52.50, 53.95 = 53.42
5x5 : 1:36.04, (1:35.52), 1:42.63, (1:44.90), 1:36.03 = 1:38.23
6x6 : 2:42.35, (2:52.84), (2:38.60),2:49.53, 2:52.11 = 2:48.00
7x7 : 3:50.72, (4:19.84),4:08.68, 4:06.23, (3:45.83) = 4:01.83
2 BLD : 1:05.81, 47.55, 1:05.65 = 47.55
3 BLD : 2:13.81, DNF, DNF = 2:13.81
4 BLD : 17:47, DNS, DNS = 17:47
5 BLD : 38:41, DNS, DNS = 38:41
OH : 37.92, 42.96, 36.14, (31.39), (46.05) = 39.01
MTS : 43.68, 46.69, (42.18), 50.09, (54.14) = 46.82
2-4 relay : 1:19.90
2-5 relay : 2:56.86
2-6 relay : 5:56.66
2-7 relay : 10:16.62
Mini Guildford : 6:39.03
Clock : 17.74, (15.78), 16.47, 16.84, (18.95) = 17.02
Kilominx : (58.81), 50.08, 51.93, (48.92), 53.40 = 51.80
Megaminx : (1:31.13), 1:19.87, 1:24.37, (1:10.11), 1:21.64 = 1:21.96
Pyraminx : 4.46, (6.32), 5.40, 4.90, (3.93) = 4.92
Square-1 : (29.11), (20.02), 23.07, 24.97, 27.24 = 25.09
Skewb : 6.65, (10.32), (5.93), 8.20, 7.03 = 7.29


----------



## arbivara (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2x2: (5.42) (10.92) 8.07 10.09 9.23 = *9.13* // 1st solve sub oPB, but that was an easy scramble
3x3x3: (33.14) 29.08 31.73 (21.44) 24.67 = *28.49* // Irregular. 4th solve: almost 3" better than my oPB
4x4x4: (4:13.92) 3:39.79 4:05.18 3:30.06 (3:28.80) = *3:45.01* // Regular. In more than one sense
5x5x5: 7:45.48 7:46.19 7:25.71 (7:29.13) (9:02.56) = *7:42.46* // 
2BLD: 1:40.22 (DNF) (DNF) = *1:40.22* // meh
OH: 1:04.32 55.30 54.18 (52.32) (1:14.20) = *57.93* // Mostly right handed
WF: (7:01.75) (3:38.49) 3:50.53 3:45.11 4:39.76 = *4:05.13* // meh(2)
FM: *33* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Pyraminx: (50.37) 32.08 (20.02) 24.83 27.64 = *28.18* // Noisy here... hard to get focused
Skewb: 35.30 (1:07.73) 34.48 (18.63) 30.73 = *33.50* // not good



Spoiler: FMC



L' B'@ // 1X2X2
U2 F' D // 2X2X2
U B2 U2 B* // EO + 2 PAIRS
(U2 R' U2) // 2X2X3
(R B2 D' R' D R2 D' R D) // F2L-1
(R' U R2 U') // AB2C
insertions:
* - B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B D2 // unsolves 1 corner
@ - B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 // solves all 3 corners
Final solution:
L' B2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B F' D U B' D2 B' U2 B D2 U R2 U' R D' R' D R2 D' R D B2 R' U2 R U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2017)

FMC:


Spoiler



L' B' U2 F' D U' B U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B U2 B R B2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' B' U B' U' 27 moves

L' B' U2 F' D//2x2x2
switch to inverse
U B U' B U R2 //2x2x3
U R' U2 R2 B2 R'//EO
B' U2 B' U B2 U2 B2 U2 B' U//finish



EDIT: added spoiler oopsie


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 7, 2017)

222: (2.63), 6.10, 6.51, 6.87, (7.61) = 6.50
333: (17.77), 20.60, 20.78, (23.10), 20.06 = 20.48
444: 1:05.11, 1:01.28, (58.31), 1:07.38, (1:33.16) = 1:04.59
555: (2:13.15), 2:19.48, 2:14.42, (2:35.01), 2:25.17 = 2:19.69
777: 7:14.69, 6:57.72, 6:50.93, (6:44.45), (7:15.64) = 7:01.12
2BLD: 1:58.18, (DNF(1:31.65)), 2:43.83 = DNF
3BLD: DNF(5:23.61), DNF(6:44.93), DNF(5:15.07) = DNF
OH: 32.48, 39.68, (40.36), (22.82), 28.08 = 33.42
MTS: (3:08.00), (1:16.64), 1:28.57, 1:44.84+, 1:33.26 = 1:35.56
Sq-1: (1:04.05), (39.44), 44.42, 54.33, 56.65 = 51.80
2-3-4 relay: 1:31.37
2-3-4-5 relay: 4:03.75


Spoiler: FMC



30 moves :V
F2 R2 F' D R' D' L2 D R D' F R2 F' L' R U' D F2 B' R' B2 D2 L' R D L U L' U' D

F L' R' U D' # F // EO (6/6)
L' F2 D2 L U R' U // blocks; ab5c4e (7/13)
# = U' D L2 R2 U' D F2 B2 y2 + E2 at the end // fix edges with E' S2 E S2 and realign layers (10-8/15)
Skeleton: F % L R U' D F2 B' R' B2 D2 R U L' $ U' D2
$ = L U' L' D L U L' D' // corner comm (8-5/18)
% = F R2 F' ^ L2 F R2 F' L2 // corner comm (8-2/24)
^ = D R' D' L2 D R D' L2 // corner comm (8-2/30)

Probably should stick to the basics instead of trying to do fancy stuff; takes too much time that could be spent on exploring alternatives. Optimal corner comm insertions cancel three more moves.


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2 : (6.40), 9.03, 8.24, (11.34), 9.53 = 8.93
3x3 : 39.46, (45.27), 36.59, 37.17, (32.70) = 37.74
4x4 : 2:15.41, (1:55.98), (2:21.17),2:06.32, 2:05.20 = 2:08.98
5x5 : 4:57.69,4:56.17, (4:29.10), 5:06.77, (5:07.76) = 5:00.21
6x6 : (8:22.22), 9:47.56,8:30.72, 9:31.95, (9:55.15) = 9:16.74
2-4 relay : 3:32.32
2-5 relay : 7:41.49
2-6 relay :
skewb : 10.22, 10.76, 10.84, (23.27), (9.55) = 10.61
megaminx :


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2017)

*Megaminx*: (4:33.51), 3:51.24, 3:39.97, 3:53.93, (3:32.28) = *3:48.38

3x3x3*: 29.44, (29.30), (38.13), 34.20, 30.05 = *31.24

5x5x5*: 3:18.32, (3:16.92), (DNF(4:25.41)), 3:44.86, 4:16.87 = *3:46.69 *That's a bit disturbing. I got parity all 5 solves, but forgot my parity algorithm on the third solve and again on the 5th solve.

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *26:46.58*; 14.95, 33.39, 1:48.00, 3:32.34, 6:42.14, 13:55.75 Dargh!

*3x3x3 with feet*: 2:58.16, 2:12.09, 2:00.66, (1:52.75), (3:54.34) = *2:23.64

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:58.18*; 10.95, 37.64, 1:52.65, 3:25.49, 5:51.42 PB 2-6 relay and 6x6 single.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2x2 2.07 ao5 cool
1. (1.45), easy onelook with damn lockup 
2. 2.44 onelook too
3. 2.21 another onelook
4. 1.57 ugly face but LL skip lol
5. (2.60) just a normal solve XD

3x3x3 10.19 yay ao5
1. (11.70)
2. 10.64 using keyhole lol
3. (9.40)
4. 10.38 neat COLL+skip
5. 9.56

4x4x4 44.97 bad ao5
1. 46.89 bad
2. 40.37
3. 47.64
4. 36.78 yay let's be stable
5. 48.02 4.54 st dev ok

3x3x3 One Handed 27.45 nice ao5
1. (32.30)
2. 24.64
3. (24.19)
4. 25.68
5. 32.04

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. DNF(21.78)
2. 15.21+[9.17] onelook
3. 16.47[8.59] 3style

PyraMinx 4.53 ao5 yesss subNR
1. 5.04
2. 4.86
3. 6.00
4. 3.68
5. 3.61

3x3x3 Match the scramble 36.15 ao5, I think it's PB yay
1. (46.15) fail
2. 35.96
3. 36.83
4. (33.46) this has to be PB
5. 35.66


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 7, 2017)

*skewb: *8.69, 6.83, 7.58, (10.89), (6.53) = *7.70
2x2*: (2.50), (11.21), 5.91, 11.13, 10.22 = *9.09
square-one: *(42.19), 30.02, 34.83, (23.74), 35.28 = *33.38
3x3*: 23.05, (28.90), 27.01, 19.46, (19.12) = *23.18
one-handed: *36.78, 35.10, 43.86, (31.90), (44.94) = *38.59
FMC: 32
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



D' L' U2 L D L' U2 B' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B R2 U D B' U' B D' B U B' U' R' U' B' U B R2

L' ** B' D2 B L2 D' // 222 (6/6)
U' // 223 less one corner (1/7)
R2 B R2 // pseudo F2L less one corner (3/10)
U B' * U' B2 U B' U' R' U' B' U B R // L4C (13/23)
R // Correction (0/23)

Insert at *: B D B' U' B D' B' U (3/26)
Insert at **: L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 (6/32)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2: (2.31), 4.21, 4.05, (6.60), 5.29 = 4.52
3x3: 13.81, 14.77, (17.17), 12.57, (10.80) = 13.71
4x4: (1:06.06), 56.26, 1:05.05, (53.09), 53.38 = 58.24
5x5: (1:32.16), 1:44.24, 1:44.15, (1:49.01), 1:37.57 = 1:41.99
6x6: (3:36.73), (3:05.32), 3:22.32, 3:15.85, 3:18.08 = 3:18.75
7x7: 4:38.52, (4:58.07), (4:23.19), 4:29.17, 4:53.32 = 4:40.34
OH:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2017)

2x2: (1.10), 2.17, 3.65, 3.98, (4.04) = 3.27
3x3: 10.12, (6.08), (10.82), 8.70, 9.16 = 9.33 //lol what


Spoiler



6.08:
Inspect: x2
X-Cross: R' F' D F2 R' U' R D
F2L 2: y U' R' U R
F2L 3: U2 L U' L'
F2L 4: U' y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
OLL: U2 Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw
PLL: R U R' y' R2 Uw R U' R' U R' Uw R2


4x4: 43.92, 44.90, 43.70, (59.86), (39.96) = 44.18
7x7: (5:36.46), 4:57.25, (4:27.06), 5:25.72, 5:24.61 = 5:15.86 //
OH: (29.89), 19.44, 21.03, (16.49), 26.12 = 22.20
Feet: (1:21.39), (2:11.13), 1:25.26, 1:40.09, 1:22.24 = 1:29.20
Mega: 1:09.32, 1:08.83, 1:07.82, (58.32), (1:13.00) = 1:08.66
Pyra: (6.33), 6.20, 6.07, 3.18, (2.04) = 5.16
Clock: (7.64), 8.69, (10.81), 7.73, 7.85 = 8.10
Skewb: (14.22), 9.77, (9.29), 12.07, 13.14 = 11.66
Squan: 29.35, (23.76), 24.94, 27.91, (30.81) = 27.40
2 BLD: 28.08, DNF, 30.31 = 28.08
Mini Guildford: 4:53.95 [2- 3.87, Clock- 7.83, 4- 43.25, Mega- 1:10.59, OH- 20.47, 5- 1:37.18, Pyra- 8.61, Skewb- 11.46, Sq- 20.62, 3- 10.06] //Sub-5!!!!
Kilo: 21.43, (24.17), 22.60, 22.91, (18.68) = 22.32


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 8, 2017)

2x2: (1.13), 2.71, 2.95, (3.86), 2.27 = 2.64
3x3: 8.67, 8.39, (10.50), 7.47, (7.06) = 8.18 // OLL skip on 4th
4x4: 35.49, (40.02), 35.14, 34.71, (34.51) = 35.11
6x6: (2:42.21), 3:06.08, 2:48.78, (3:07.33), 2:48.01 = 2:54.29 // DP on solves 2, 4, 5
OH: (16.31), (28.66), 22.38, 17.34, 20.55 = 20.09
2+3+4 = 56.18 // DP
2+3+4+5: 2:22.71
Clock: (10.33), 12.30, 12.62, (12.86), 12.76 = 12.56
Pyraminx: 4.04, 4.74, (3.60), (13.01), 5.09 = 4.62
Square-1: 16.48, 11.36, 14.81, 11.90, 13.74 = 13.48
Skewb: 5.94, 6.48, (5.03), 6.48, (8.66) = 6.30


----------



## asacuber (Mar 8, 2017)

2x2: (1.42), 1.86, 1.69, 2.27, (3.15)= 1.94// yay
2BLD: 7.39, 12.08, DNF= 7.39//cool
Skewb: 5.58, (5.61), (3.14), 4.35, 4.28= 4.74// not bad


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Mar 8, 2017)

*3x3*
20.91
22.89
21.14
24.19
22.03


----------



## Luminosus (Mar 8, 2017)

*2x2*
Average of 5: 1.81
1. (0.97)
2. 2.15
3. 1.42 
4. (2.54)
5. 1.96

*3x3*
Average of 5: 17.03 (Pretty good for me.)
1. 16.88
2. 17.60
3. (19.28)
4. 17.25
5. (14.15)


----------



## muchacho (Mar 9, 2017)

*3x3*: 19.49, 17.49, (17.32), (32.61), 20.52 = *19.16*


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 9, 2017)

2x2: (2.318), 4.716, 4.201, 5.866, (6.690) = 4.927
3x3: 17.412, (18.364), 15.911, (14.465), 17.837 = 17.053
4x4: 1:05.777, 1:02.247, 1:01.091, (1:06.036), (58.959) = 1:03.038
5x5: 2:05.233, 2:28.338, 2:10.383, (2:40.183), (2:02.647) = 2:14.165
6x6: (5:06.541), (4:08.616), 4:24.624, 4:47.098, 4:16.109 = 4:29.277
7x7: 7:11.121, (7:26.011), (6:35.848), 7:06.967, 6:39.223 = 6:59.103
2x2 BLD: DNF, (44.773), DNF = 44.773
3x3 BLD: 4:15.721, 4:28.198, DNF = 4:15.721
Multi BLD: 1/2 (13:54)
3x3 OH: 29.012, (40.095), 37.722, (27.833), 35.960 = 34.231
3x3 Feet: 1:52.318, 1:41.909, (2:02.225), (1:40.555), 1:45.455 = 1:46.557
3x3 MTS: 1:39.186, 1:51.858, (2:17.574), 1:33.384, (1:32.022) = 1:41.476
FMC = 40
2-4 relay: 1:31.275
2-5 relay: 4:26.651
2-6 relay: 8:26.592
2-7 relay: 16:40.08
Mini Guildford: 8:42.93
Clock: 25.314, (21.447), 25.801, 21.296, (31.306) = 24.187
Megaminx: 1:37.906, (1:18.910), 1:41.784, (1:46.942), 1:36.135 = 1:38.608
Pyraminx: 7.662, 7.501, (9.137), (5.261), 5.801 = 6.988
Square-1: (42.679), 38.551, 37.947, 33.254, (24.554) = 36.584
Skewb: 14.632, (20.345), (10.619), 15.385, 19.011 = 16.342


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2017)

3x3: 15.01, 13.24, (15.76), (12.49), 14.76 = 14.34

MBLD: 28/34 (62:43) = 25/34 (60:00)
Looks like my MBLD skills have gone out the window.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Mar 10, 2017)

*3x3:* 14.74, 15.80, (17.02), (13.29), 15.65 = *15.40

4x4:* (1:09.21), 1:07.81, (52.58), 1:08.24, 1:01.88 = *1:05.98

5x5:* (DNF), (2:48.84), 3:13.30, 3:09.86, 2:54.01 = *3:05.72

6x6:* 5:07.60, (5:28.66), 4:40.61, (4:28.51), 5:24.18 = *5:04.13*
*
Megaminx:* 1:29.26, 1:24.00, (1:14.95), 1:22.59, (1:37.48) = *1:25.28

2-4 relay: 1:34.93

2-5 relay: 4:45.96

2-6 relay: 9:27.71

2-7 relay:* *16:25.00*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 10, 2017)

3x3: 11.73, 10.63, 11.58, 12.60. 13.52 = 11.98 Utterly CRAP I literally got a 9.99 average right before this.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 10, 2017)

*3x3*
22.78, 23.91, (27.20), (21.41), 23.70 = *23.46*

*2x2*
(8.56), 7.38, (5.62), 6.33, 6.15 = *6.62*

*4x4*
(1:29.16), 1:53.89, (1:58.44), 1:44.57, 1:27.22 = *1:42.54*
(OLL parity in every solve, PLL parity in none )

*2x2+3x3+4x4*
2:14.92

*Square-1*
(DNF), (41.64), 52.39, 44.99, 54.88 =* 50.75*

*Pyraminx*
9.69, (6.42), (14.30), 10.83, 8.15 =* 9.56*

*Skewb*
11.89, (19.65), (11.70), 13.56, 19.23 = *14.89*


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 10, 2017)

*3x3*
1. 15.43
2. 17.63
3. 15.88
4. 21.89
5. 19.65
= 17.72

*2x2*
1. 2.94
2. 7.44
3. 4.74
4. 11.43
5. 6.27
= 6.15

I messed up horribly on a couple of the 2x2 solves.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 10, 2017)

*OH*
1:03.55, (DNF), 1:03.76, 1:04.08, (1:02.16) = *1:03.80*

*3BLD*
DNF, 5:00.64, DNF

I could start practising these a bit more


----------



## sqAree (Mar 11, 2017)

*2x2:* (1.88), 3.89, 3.52, (5.99), 4.67 = *4.03* //one-look until the skip
*3x3:* 14.54, (13.86), (15.89), 14.73, 14.66 = *14.65
OH:* (31.59), 22.43, 27.73, 20.83, (18.39) = *23.67* //forgot H-perm + cube drop


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2017)

*2x2: *[(2.04), 4.40, 5.47, 3.85, (6.35)] = *4.57*
*3x3: *[(18.15), 14.43, 16.43, 15.11, (13.34)] = *15.32*
*4x4: *[(47.74), (59.02), 55.01, 58.05, 56.88] = *56.65*
*5x5: *[2:12.50, 2:15.74, 2:14.51, (2:06.22), (2:18.31)] = *2:14.25*
*6x6: *[(4:18.24), 5:21.34, (5:41.47),5:31.51, 4:43.50] = *5:12.12* / PB single solve!
*2BLD: *[DNF(49.47)[17.01(3C)], 1:16.59[43.48], 1:25.52[53.98]] = *1:16.59*
*3BLD: *[2:34.17[1:22.84], 2:34.89[1:31.54], 2:34.08[1:38.10]] = *2:34.08* / holy consistency batman
*3x3 OH: *[(30.22), (DNF(43.93)), 39.58, 31.87, 33.26] = *34.90
3x3 MTS: *[(1:51.72), 1:39.49, 1:18.75, (1:05.92), 1:13.79] = *1:24.01* / hella PB. Best single before this was 1:31.
*2-4 Relay: 1:23.12*
*2-5 Relay: 3:23.39 */ really good
*2-6 Relay: 8:30.89*
*Pyraminx: *[(12.81), 7.37, 10.20, 7.04, (4.39)] = *8.20
Megaminx: *[4:25.53, (4:27.63), 4:25.31, (3:33.93), 4:19.85] = *4:23.56*
*Skewb: *[(20.95), 14.51, (10.10),11.01, 14.80] = *13.44*

A few more events to come


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 11, 2017)

*3x3x3*
1. 11.28 B' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L D2 B' D' B U R' B' R2 F2 
2. 10.25 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B F' R' F' L' U' L' F2 
3. (9.51) R2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L' D' B' F' D U2 F' U' L' U' 
4. (11.49) D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' U' R D' F' D' F U2 B' 
5. 11.32 B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U' R' D' B' D2 L2 R U B2 U
avg5=10.96
//bit better than normal


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 11, 2017)

*2x2: *(1.26), 2.23, 3.45, (3.52), 2.19 = *2.61
3x3: *(11.99), 9.66, 9.60, 11.40, (9.22) = *10.22
4x4: *36.83, (42.80), 38.55, (34.71), 39.79 = *38.39
5x5: *(1:17.12), (1:27.34), 1:21.46, 1:26.36, 1:19.01 = *1:22.28
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
2-4 relay: 52.40
2-5 relay: 2:16.82
OH: *15.79, (19.66), 18.44, (15.68), 19.16 = *17.80
Megaminx: *57.80, (51.24), (DNF), 56.07, 1:02.31 = *58.73
Pyraminx: *(16.89), (4.33), 4.61, 4.42, 5.36 = *4.80
Square-1: *17.72, (17.11), 18.93, 19.02, (19.87) = *18.56
Skewb: *5.39, (6.38), 4.23, 4.12, (3.44) = *4.58*


----------



## PyraMaster (Mar 11, 2017)

*
2x2 Ao 5: *11.96

*Time List:*
1. (9.14) 
2. 11.41 
3. 12.78 
4. 11.68 
5. (13.49)

*3x3 Ao 5: *29.45
*
Time List:*
1. 32.10 
2. (34.98) 
3. 27.44 
4. (27.42) 
5. 28.82


*pyraminx Ao 5: *12.60
*
Time List:*
1. 14.19 
2. (15.38) 
3. (3.78) 
4. 8.38 
5. 15.21 
*

*


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 11, 2017)

Square-1: 11.64, 9.47, 10.23, 11.96, 13.98 = 11.28

All terrible, might be because I was using a QiYi for the first time in a while after lots of solves with an Mf8


----------



## zacuber42 (Mar 11, 2017)

3x3: 19.50, 17.30, (16.39), 19.33, DNF =18.71


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 11, 2017)

*2x2: 13.40*

1. 13.68 
2. 11.69 
3. (17.10) 
4. (9.24) 
5. 14.80 
*
3x3: 47.84*

1. (44.50) 
2. (51.99) 
3. 49.10 
4. 48.64 
5. 45.78 

*Pyraminx: 18.23*

1. 17.19 
2. 18.78 
3. (22.43) 
4. 18.72 
5. (14.64) 


This time I got really good averages for all of them!


----------



## MartinN13 (Mar 12, 2017)

2x2:
7.11
6.94
6.52
(9.63)
(5.37)
Average: *6.86* (Please check if my calculation is wrong or not)

3x3
53.44
53.44 (coincidence :/)
51.25
(46.27)
(59.21)

Average:*52.71 *(My first comp average is 43.72 >.<)

Pyraminx:
19.12
(13.24)
13.96
(31.90) (Messed up)
16.79

Average:*16.62 *(Improved )

Clock:
33.69
(46.70)
(17.92)(PB)
30.07
33.78

Average:*32.51* (Worse)

Skewb: (LOL I Have no idea about skewb notations)
33.45
(14.14)
36.69
21.70 
(47.81)

Average:*30.67*

(I will post OH later...)




*
*


----------



## Agguzi (Mar 12, 2017)

2x2: 8.124, 5.122, 5.253, (11.502), (2.112) = 6.166

3x3: 23.785, (18.503), (24.473), 18.851, 19.916 = 20.850

OH: 51.704, 58.285, 51.825, (59.005), (49.222) = 53.938

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aysha (Mar 12, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.20, (5.79), 6.77, 6.34, (8.85) = 6.43
*3x3:* 15.87, (14.06), 15.75, 15.50, (18.28) = 15.70


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 12, 2017)

*2x2 = 6.57*
1. 6.46 
2. 6.85 
3. (5.46) 
4. (6.88) 
5. 6.38 

*3x3 = 18.11*
1. 18.28 
2. (18.48) 
3. 18.36 
4. 17.68 
5. (15.84) 


*3x3OH = 42.53 *
1. (53.01) 
2. 38.44 
3. 39.74 
4. (37.00) 
5. 49.41 
*
Pyraminx = 8.41 *//I'm using L4E this time
1. 7.93 
2. 8.77 
3. (9.78) 
4. 8.51 
5. (5.61) 

*Skewb = 25.00 * // Very Bad, the two 30sec ones ruined it.
1. 19.33 
2. 33.70 
3. (35.99) 
4. 21.95 
5. (14.54) 


*2-3-4 Relay = 2:58.77*


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 12, 2017)

2x2: (3.66), (7.62), 6.18, 4.69, 4.93 = *5.267*
3x3: (18.15), (14.75), 15.21, 16.89, 15.61 = *15.903*
4x4: 1:16.24, 1:11.51, (1:05.74), (DNF), 1:22.97 = *1:16.907*
5x5: (2:42.60), 3:09.70, 2:53.25, (3:12.01), 2:45.21 = *2:56.053*
2BLD: *33.89*, 49.47, DNF
3BLD: DNF, 2:45.53, *2:04.26*
4BLD: 16:55.183,* 13:35.028*, DNF (15:03)


Spoiler



was so close to a Mo3 but forgot the word "GO" and so ended up with only 2 centres swapped away from solved!!


mBLD: *4/8* 50:47.513


Spoiler



never attempted more than 5 before but I'm aiming for 8 at World's so I thought I'd see what 8 felt like. Definitely gonna drop down to 6 or 7 for a while!!


3x3 MTS: 1:47.03, (DNF), 2:01.80, (1:34.65), 1:46.55 = *1:51.793*
2-4 Relay: *1:48.35*
2-5 Relay: *4:36.65*
3x3 OH: 41.03, 39.05, (46.66), (38.30), 38.41 = *39.497*
Megaminx: 3:21.81, 2:57.25, (3:32.94), 3:15.89, (2:42.66) = *3:11.650*
Pyraminx: 9.60, 9.94, (7.37), (15.77), 10.15 = *9.897* (PB)
Square-1: 39.50, 33.23, (25.55), 44.01, (44.02) = *38.913*
Skewb: 14.03, 14.43, (10.20), 13.25, (19.49) = *13.903
*
FMC: *34 *(PB)


Spoiler



Solution: F' B2 R L2 F' L' D' B' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R B' R' B D' F' R' F R F' R' F R D U B2

Explanation:
Premoves: U B2

(F') B2 R L2 F' L' D' // 2x2x2 (6/7)
B' // 2x2x3 (2/8)
R2 U R' U2 R U2 // F2L-1 (6/14)
R2 U R' U' R B' R' B // F2L (8/22)
D' F' R' F R F' R' F R D // LL (10/32) (F' double left sexy F for OLL, then PLL skip, no AUF)
U B2 // Undo-premoves (2/34)

Don't really do FMC so I'm really happy with this solution. Got pretty lucky that I could make a pseudo 2x2x3 using only an F' at the beginning and a B' after my 2x2x2, then got really lucky with my PLL skip. PB by a long shot!!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 12, 2017)

MartinN13 said:


> Average: *6.86* (Please check if my calculation is wrong or not)


Yes, your calculations are correct


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 13, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:23.89, 1:46.21, 2:25.06 = *1:23.89*
nice to have successes, and a decent solve, all with corner comms
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
all very close
*Multi-BLD*: *15/19* in *60:00*
pretty sick this week, which affected my memo; also no time for 5BLD because of that

*3x3x3*: (12.87), 11.28, (11.23), 11.92, 12.30 = *11.84
6x6x6*: 3:01.27, 2:40.94, (3:03.92), (2:37.08), 2:47.53 = *2:49.92
7x7x7*: (4:44.19), 4:17.53, 4:33.47, 4:36.75, (3:43.45) = *4:29.26*
Uh second sub-4 out of nowhere

*3x3x3 OH*: 20.66, 28.27, (18.03), 21.06, (30.11) = *23.34
Square-1*: (37.03), 28.13, 30.29, 27.01, (26.13) = *28.48*


----------



## okayama (Mar 13, 2017)

*FMC*: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B U' D2 F D' F R' F2 L' D2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 U2
Solution: F U F' L2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R L F2 R2 B2 F' R' D R U L2 U' L' U R' U' L U

Here is 20 min backup solution (29 moves).

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2

2x2x1 block: B U * R'
2x2x2 block: L' F'
More square: B2 R2 B2
More square: D
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 D R'
Orient edges: D B D'
All but 3 corners: R' B2 R B' R' B2 R B'
Correction: R2

Insert at *: U L' D' L U' L' D L

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)

c/e pairs: L2 R U'
1st square: R' D'
2nd square: R' F
2x2x3 block: B2 R2 F2
All but 5 corners: L' U * L2 F U' F'

Insert at the beginning: U' L' U R U' L U R'
Insert at *: U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R


Just 5 min after 1-hour, I found a 21-move skeleton:

(Inverse)

c/e pairs: L2 R U'
2x2x1 block: R' D'
2x2x2 block: R' F'
2x2x3 block: L2 B2
F2L minus 1 slot: L B' U B
All but 3 corners: U' L2 U L U' L U L'

which gives 27 moves. I should have found that in time.


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 13, 2017)

3x3: 24.955, 27.340, (32.182), 25.806, (22.522) = 26.033

4x4: 1:47.324, (1:44.346), 1:58.932, (2:05.660), 1:54.663 = 1:53.639

5x5: (4:17.342), 3:49.607, 4:06.120, (3:36.201), 3:52.441 = 3:56.056


----------



## RyuKagamine (Mar 13, 2017)

2x2x2: 
3x3x3: 
4x4x4: 
5x5x5: 
6x6x6: 
7x7x7: 8:07.92 8:36.59 8:28.19 (9:00.08) (7:41.07) =8:24.23
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 
3x3x3 OH: 
3x3x3 With feet: 3:25.24 3:03.77+ (DNF) 3:10.94 (2:42.90) =3:13.32 /Inspection 15sec. [email protected],3rd:G-Perm Error 
234 Relay: 
2345 Relay: 
2-6 Relay: 13:15.36+/4x4-DP,6x6-OP,Inspection 15sec. over
2-7 Relay: 19:13.28/Single PB  (6-PP,4-NP)
Clock: (14.89) 16.38 16.32 16.91 (20.42) =16.54
Megaminx: 2:47.15 (2:43.74) 3:20.17 2:46.47 (3:42.45) =2:57.93
Pyraminx: 12.64 (24.73) 16.83 (9.87) 11.80 =13.76/Average PB
Skewb: 9.69 (41.53+) (9.67) 18.81 18.80 =15.77
FMC: 48moves


Spoiler: Solution



L' B' U2 F' D U' R' B' U R' B2 U' B U' R' U' R U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' F R' F' U' F U R U' F2 U' F R F' U' F U F R' F2 U F U2 B'

B' /Pre-Scramble

L' B' U2 F' D /222
U' R' B' U R' /223
B2 U' B U' R' U' R /F2L#3
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' /F2L#4
F R' F' U' F U R U' {F'/OLL
F'} U' F R F' U' F U F R' F2 U F U2 /PLL,{F' F'}=F2


----------



## Poketube6681 (Mar 13, 2017)

2x2: (2.77), 5.14, (6.98), 5.60, 5.94 = 5.56
3x3: 20.03, (25.82), 18.88, (18.23), 19.19 = 19.36 (this is a pretty good average for not warming up)
4x4: 1:48.44, 1:46.66, (1:41.27), (1:54.55), 1:44.93 = 1:46.67 (pb avg of 5 because I hardly practice 4x4)
2-4 relay: 2:28.06
Pyra: 14.21, (22.61), 19.00, (9.49), 11.88 = 15.03
Skewb: 15.78, 13.07, (10.08), (16.51), 13.93 = 14.26


----------



## Alea (Mar 13, 2017)

*2x2:* (19.69), 8.81, (6.37), 8.42, 7.26 => *8.17
3x3:* (14.43), 18.95, 20.98, (20.98), 17.81=>*19.25
4x4:* 1:20.42, 1:15.02, (1:33.71), (1:14.50), 1:32.48 => *1:22.64
5x5:* (2:14.47), 2:18.39, 2:18.05, 2:16.09, (2:44.86)=> 2*:17.52
6x6:* 5:37.76, 5:50.72, (5:37.46), (6:03.67), 5:47.92=> *5:45.47
7x7:* 8:49.92, 8:28.35, 8:13.36, 7:39.14, 8:22.14=>*8:21.28
OH:* 27.05, (32.56), 32.27, 27.03, (25.69)=> 28.79
*Pyra:* 10.87, (11.49), 8.05, 9.92, (4.86)=> *9.62
Skewb: *(23.58), 11.02, 14.45, 11.25, (9.90)=> *12.24*


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 13, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (8.22), (4.81), 5.81, 5.86, 6.81-> *6.16
3x3x3:* 16.22, 15.42, (17.63), 16.13, (15.13)-> *15.92
4x4x4:* (1:14.98), 1:15.60, 1:25.48, 1:25.52, (1:25.54)-> *1:22.20
3x3x3OH:* 31.60, (23.10), 34.41, (37.80), 35.74-> *33.92
sq-1:* 36.47, (32.52), 32.83, 38.57, (53.82)-> *35.96
skewb:* 10.93, 11.20, (7.92), (13.09), 8.08-> *10.07
FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 D F D F' D' R D' R' F' R' F R L B' L' B' D' L' U' F R L2

on inverse:
L2 R' F' U L //2x2x2
D B L B L' //2x2x3
R' F' R F R D //f2l-1
R' D F D' F' D' R2 D' R2 D * //all but 3 corners
correction: B2

insertion: * D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 (3 moves canceled)


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 14, 2017)

Very inconsistent this week.

2x2 - *6.89* Average: (2.90), 7.75, 5.90, (8.99+), 7.01
3x3 - *13.72* Average: (12.08), 13.89, (15.28), 14.29, 12.99
4x4 - *1:08.09* Average: 1:12.77, 1:06.35, (59.81), (1:33.20), 1:05.14
5x5 - *2:33.34* Average: (2:18.51), 2:31.27, 2:32.91, (2:53.46), 2:35.83
6x6 - *4:46.59* Average: (4:23.30), 4:26.78, 5:00.35, (5:09.98), 4:52.64
3x3 OH - *21.54* Average: (24.18), 23.26, (17.65), 17.89, 23.46
3x3 MTS - *1:45.08* Average: (1:09.71), (3:15.52), 1:31.41, 2:08.88, 1:34.94
3x3 FMC - *43 Moves*


Spoiler: Solution



R F' L' (U' D) F B R2 = 2x2 (8/8)
L' F2 D2 = 2x2x3 Block + Edge (3/11)
L (F L2 F') (L' F L) F2 (L F L') (F' L' F) = F2L 3 + 4 (14/25)
(D F' D' B) (D F D' B') = COLL (8/33)
(L D2 L) (F' B) D2 (F B') L D2 = EPLL (10/43)



2-4 Relay - *1:30.90*
2-5 Relay - *DNF*(Timer Failure)
2-6 Relay - *8:18.70*
2-7 Relay - *DNF*(Stopped Timer after solving 5x5)
Pyraminx - *18.04 *Average: (10.72), 12.75, 19.01, (DNF(Timer Failure)), 22.37
Skewb - *29.73* Average: 32.45, 29.20, (DNF(7.02)), 27.55, (21.14)


----------



## tx789 (Mar 14, 2017)

2x2: 2.52 4.46 6.78 3.85 3.23
3x3: DNF 13.87 16.26 18.71 14.18
Pyraminx: 8.48 9.16 7.96 3.59 4.68
Square-1: 24.49 16.70 26.61 17.60 25.32
Skewb: 11.19 9.21 7.24 4.86 5.74
One-handed: 34.74 26.50 32.38 23.40 28.93
Mini Guildford: 7:01.15


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2017)

Results week 10: congrats to bacyril, Christopher and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.84 Luminosus
 1.94 asacuber
 2.07 G2013
 2.62 Isaac Lai
 2.64 cuberkid10
 3.27 Jaysammey777
 3.85 tx789
 4.03 sqAree
 4.52 Ordway Persyn
 4.55 bacyril
 4.57 Jaycee
 4.92 Christopher Cabrera
 5.27 OJ Cubing
 5.33 DGCubes
 5.56 Poketube6681
 6.15 AidanNoogie
 6.16 Agguzi
 6.16 Bogdan
 6.44 Aysha
 6.49 xyzzy
 6.56 CornerCutter
 6.62 T1_M0
 6.86 MartinN13
 6.89 EmperorZant
 8.16 Alea
 8.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.93 Lili Martin
 9.09 bubbagrub
 9.13 arbivara
 11.76 Jacck
 11.96 PyraMaster
 13.39 FireCuber
 14.91 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 8.18 cuberkid10
 9.33 Jaysammey777
 10.19 G2013
 10.22 Isaac Lai
 10.95 JustinTimeCuber
 11.65 DGCubes
 11.83 Keroma12
 11.94 Kestin
 11.97 FastCubeMaster
 13.72 Ordway Persyn
 13.72 EmperorZant
 14.34 CyanSandwich
 14.64 sqAree
 14.82 bacyril
 15.32 Jaycee
 15.40 Sergeant Baboon
 15.71 Aysha
 15.90 OJ Cubing
 15.92 Bogdan
 16.38 tx789
 17.05 Christopher Cabrera
 17.24 Luminosus
 17.72 AidanNoogie
 18.11 CornerCutter
 18.71 zacuber42
 19.17 muchacho
 19.25 Alea
 19.37 Poketube6681
 20.48 xyzzy
 20.85 Agguzi
 21.35 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.02 Matthew Cubermann
 23.17 bubbagrub
 23.46 T1_M0
 26.03 Jon Persson
 28.49 arbivara
 29.45 PyraMaster
 31.23 One Wheel
 34.28 Jacck
 36.20 MatsBergsten
 37.74 Lili Martin
 47.84 FireCuber
 52.71 MartinN13
*4x4x4*(21)

 35.11 cuberkid10
 38.39 Isaac Lai
 44.17 Jaysammey777
 44.97 G2013
 46.24 DGCubes
 53.42 bacyril
 56.65 Jaycee
 58.23 Ordway Persyn
 1:03.03 Christopher Cabrera
 1:04.59 xyzzy
 1:05.98 Sergeant Baboon
 1:08.09 EmperorZant
 1:16.91 OJ Cubing
 1:22.20 Bogdan
 1:22.64 Alea
 1:42.54 T1_M0
 1:46.68 Poketube6681
 1:53.64 Jon Persson
 2:07.04 MatsBergsten
 2:09.86 Lili Martin
 3:45.01 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:22.28 Isaac Lai
 1:38.23 bacyril
 1:41.99 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.64 DGCubes
 2:14.25 Jaycee
 2:14.65 Christopher Cabrera
 2:17.51 Alea
 2:19.69 xyzzy
 2:33.34 EmperorZant
 2:56.05 OJ Cubing
 3:05.72 Sergeant Baboon
 3:46.68 One Wheel
 3:56.05 Jon Persson
 4:00.24 MatsBergsten
 5:01.56 Lili Martin
 7:40.27 arbivara
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:47.49 bacyril
 2:49.91 Keroma12
 2:54.29 cuberkid10
 3:18.75 Ordway Persyn
 4:29.27 Christopher Cabrera
 4:46.59 EmperorZant
 5:04.13 Sergeant Baboon
 5:05.65 Jaycee
 5:45.47 Alea
 8:35.71 MatsBergsten
 9:32.08 Lili Martin
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:59.59 bacyril
 4:29.25 Keroma12
 4:40.34 Ordway Persyn
 5:15.86 Jaysammey777
 6:59.10 Christopher Cabrera
 7:01.11 xyzzy
 8:21.28 Alea
 8:24.23 RyuKagamine
12:43.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 17.80 Isaac Lai
 20.09 cuberkid10
 21.54 EmperorZant
 22.20 Jaysammey777
 23.33 Keroma12
 23.66 sqAree
 26.31 DGCubes
 27.45 G2013
 28.78 Alea
 29.27 tx789
 33.41 xyzzy
 33.92 Bogdan
 34.23 Christopher Cabrera
 34.90 Jaycee
 38.58 bubbagrub
 39.01 bacyril
 39.50 OJ Cubing
 42.53 CornerCutter
 53.93 Agguzi
 57.93 arbivara
 58.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:03.80 T1_M0
 1:09.79 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 44.98 DGCubes
 1:29.20 Jaysammey777
 1:46.55 Christopher Cabrera
 2:23.64 One Wheel
 3:13.32 RyuKagamine
 4:05.13 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.39 asacuber
 15.21 G2013
 20.42 MatsBergsten
 28.08 Jaysammey777
 32.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 33.89 OJ Cubing
 44.77 Christopher Cabrera
 47.55 bacyril
 1:13.02 Jacck
 1:16.59 Jaycee
 1:40.22 arbivara
 1:58.18 xyzzy
 DNF Isaac Lai
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:23.89 Keroma12
 1:27.39 MatsBergsten
 2:04.26 OJ Cubing
 2:13.81 bacyril
 2:34.08 Jaycee
 4:15.72 Christopher Cabrera
 4:47.74 Jacck
 5:00.64 T1_M0
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF xyzzy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:58.27 MatsBergsten
12:17.03 Jacck
13:35.02 OJ Cubing
17:47.00 bacyril
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:21.10 MatsBergsten
21:56.75 Jacck
38:41.00 bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

25/34 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
15/19 (60:00)  Keroma12
11/15 (51:59)  Deri Nata Wijaya
5/6 (50:06)  Jacck
1/2 (13:54)  Christopher Cabrera
4/8 (50:47)  OJ Cubing
0/3 (10:47)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 36.15 G2013
 46.82 bacyril
 1:24.01 Jaycee
 1:35.56 xyzzy
 1:41.47 Christopher Cabrera
 1:45.08 EmperorZant
 1:51.79 OJ Cubing
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.40 Isaac Lai
 56.18 cuberkid10
 1:17.31 DGCubes
 1:19.90 bacyril
 1:23.12 Jaycee
 1:30.90 EmperorZant
 1:31.27 Christopher Cabrera
 1:31.37 xyzzy
 1:34.93 Sergeant Baboon
 1:48.35 OJ Cubing
 2:14.92 T1_M0
 2:28.06 Poketube6681
 2:40.63 Jacck
 2:58.77 CornerCutter
 3:06.62 MatsBergsten
 3:32.32 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:16.82 Isaac Lai
 2:22.71 cuberkid10
 2:56.86 bacyril
 3:23.39 Jaycee
 4:03.75 xyzzy
 4:26.65 Christopher Cabrera
 4:36.65 OJ Cubing
 4:45.96 Sergeant Baboon
 7:41.49 Lili Martin
 8:21.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF EmperorZant
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:56.66 bacyril
 8:18.70 EmperorZant
 8:26.59 Christopher Cabrera
 8:30.89 Jaycee
 9:27.71 Sergeant Baboon
11:58.18 One Wheel
13:15.36 RyuKagamine
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

10:16.62 bacyril
16:25.00 Sergeant Baboon
16:40.08 Christopher Cabrera
19:13.28 RyuKagamine
26:46.58 One Wheel
 DNF EmperorZant
*MiniGuildford*(4)

 4:53.95 Jaysammey777
 6:39.03 bacyril
 7:01.15 tx789
 8:42.93 Christopher Cabrera
*Kilominx*(3)

 22.31 Jaysammey777
 35.67 DGCubes
 51.80 bacyril
*Skewb*(22)

 4.58 Isaac Lai
 4.74 asacuber
 6.30 cuberkid10
 7.15 DGCubes
 7.29 bacyril
 7.40 tx789
 7.70 bubbagrub
 10.07 Bogdan
 10.61 Lili Martin
 11.66 Jaysammey777
 12.24 Alea
 13.90 OJ Cubing
 14.25 Jaycee
 14.26 Poketube6681
 14.89 T1_M0
 15.77 RyuKagamine
 16.34 Christopher Cabrera
 24.99 CornerCutter
 29.73 EmperorZant
 30.61 MartinN13
 32.56 MatsBergsten
 33.50 arbivara
*Clock*(7)

 8.09 Jaysammey777
 12.56 cuberkid10
 16.46 DGCubes
 16.54 RyuKagamine
 17.02 bacyril
 24.18 Christopher Cabrera
 32.51 MartinN13
*Pyraminx*(20)

 2.48 DGCubes
 4.53 G2013
 4.62 cuberkid10
 4.80 Isaac Lai
 4.92 bacyril
 5.15 Jaysammey777
 6.99 Christopher Cabrera
 7.04 tx789
 8.20 Jaycee
 8.40 CornerCutter
 9.56 T1_M0
 9.61 Alea
 9.90 OJ Cubing
 12.59 PyraMaster
 13.76 RyuKagamine
 15.03 Poketube6681
 16.62 MartinN13
 18.04 EmperorZant
 18.23 FireCuber
 28.18 arbivara
*Megaminx*(10)

 58.73 Isaac Lai
 1:08.66 Jaysammey777
 1:21.96 bacyril
 1:25.28 Sergeant Baboon
 1:38.60 Christopher Cabrera
 2:57.93 RyuKagamine
 3:11.65 OJ Cubing
 3:48.38 One Wheel
 4:23.56 Jaycee
 DNF DGCubes
*Square-1*(15)

 11.28 1973486
 13.48 cuberkid10
 18.56 Isaac Lai
 20.82 DGCubes
 22.47 tx789
 25.09 bacyril
 27.40 Jaysammey777
 28.48 Keroma12
 33.38 bubbagrub
 35.96 Bogdan
 36.58 Christopher Cabrera
 38.91 OJ Cubing
 50.75 T1_M0
 51.80 xyzzy
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 Attila
27 guysensei1
28 okayama
30 Jacck
30 xyzzy
32 Bogdan
32 bubbagrub
33 arbivara
34 OJ Cubing
40 Christopher Cabrera
43 EmperorZant
48 RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

321 bacyril
267 Christopher Cabrera
256 Isaac Lai
240 cuberkid10
236 Jaysammey777
223 DGCubes
208 Jaycee
201 OJ Cubing
173 EmperorZant
166 G2013
161 Keroma12
157 xyzzy
135 MatsBergsten
129 Ordway Persyn
128 tx789
119 Alea
117 Bogdan
114 Jacck
113 Sergeant Baboon
89 sqAree
87 T1_M0
82 Deri Nata Wijaya
80 bubbagrub
73 Poketube6681
72 asacuber
72 CornerCutter
70 RyuKagamine
68 arbivara
68 CyanSandwich
60 Luminosus
59 Lili Martin
47 Aysha
46 One Wheel
45 Agguzi
44 AidanNoogie
42 JustinTimeCuber
39 Kestin
38 FastCubeMaster
30 MartinN13
29 Jon Persson
24 PyraMaster
22 zacuber42
22 Attila
21 guysensei1
21 muchacho
20 okayama
19 1973486
15 Matthew Cubermann
13 FireCuber


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 14, 2017)

I should point out that my MBLD result was 25/34 in 60:00, not 28/34 in 60:00.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> I should point out that my MBLD result was 25/34 in 60:00, not 28/34 in 60:00.


OK, thanks. I think the program read both and choose the wrong one .
edit: or not, probably it gobbled the first it saw...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2017)

And then to the Cubicle gift card lottery: this time the winning number is...... 19! (again )
And the lucky winner is.... Sergeant Baboon!

Congratulations, 10$ to freshen up your cubes supply!


----------

